# Practically giving it away (fun thread)



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a guy here on kijiji in Sudbury selling a nice Norman B20 HG for about a third of what one would cost brand new at full price. Makes you wonder how much research went in to pricing it. (I'd snap it up, but I am guitar-ed out for now!)

Got me to thinking - what gear, if any, have you sold that you found out you had pratically given away after the fact?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was recently selling a DR Z cab for $200 but I came to my senses very quickly ! 






hwopv


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

LMAO! I was wondering how long it would take for someone to refer the THAT thread. kkjuw


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct three years ago, when I moved here, I was really broke. I let go a kit guitar from Oz, a SS amp from the '60s (un-named, germanium 7watt, it sounded good too), and two full size violins (one student and one Barbie as in the doll). These went with a collection of books, glass, and furnishings to an antiques dealer for 300 bucks. At that time of my life, I was too broke to say no


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 22, 2009)

*out of my mind*

A few years back I sold a strat [mij] ,a traynor tube amp , a cry baby,and various petals and cords for $400 bucks....I still don't know why


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

Earlier this year, I sold 200 records and 150 books for $300. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have a story of my own - in a moment of weakness, I almost let my Washburn J8 Memphis semi-hollow body go for $600 to a friend of mine. But fortunately I came to my senses. 

My dad, on the other hand, sold his 60's (can't remember exact year) Telecaster Bass and amp for $300 several years ago. It wasn't mint, but it was damned close. 

I posted this in the Low Down because I wanted to buy him a similar one to replace it. I was told that those basses are selling for $2500-5500 on various sites. Don't know if it is true, because I don't have the heart to go and look.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is another that qualifies for almost giving it away:

http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1481989758.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Here is another that qualifies for almost giving it away:
> 
> http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1481989758.html


Hey, my brother doesn't live too far from there. Maybe I should get him to go pick it up for me.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

That Norman is gone as of this morning. Didn't last long! I wonder if it was someone who read "the" thread and figured they'd better get there QUICK! :smile:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Skndstry said:


> That Norman is gone as of this morning. Didn't last long! I wonder if it was someone who read "the" thread and figured they'd better get there QUICK! :smile:


I was going to drive over and check it out today,...too late now!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i once sold a seriously mint ampeg reverbojet- mid-late 60s, still had the original cover and sales reciept. sold it for $100, but i had to feed the wife, kids and dog.
looked like this but mine looked brand new-










granted, id originally only paid $200. but i wish i still had it.


----------



## Oylerz (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw a Walden guitar for $60 on Kijiji by the time I replied to the ad it was sold. Then the next week I saw the same guitar on Kijiji for $300. Someone trying to make a quick buck methinks. Oh well, I'd have probably done the same...


----------

